# Parents on the road...Ive had a dream



## JahDucky (Feb 24, 2010)

Last night I had one of the worst dreams I have ever, in my whole life, had.

I hopped a train from one city to another with my toddler son. A few scenes into this dream of sleeping in unknown places, hanging out with folks ive never met and having "a blast" I realize that my son isnt with me anymore. I go hunting everywhere I can and I just cant seem to find him. The picture of his face is in my mind but I cant see him(physical). In the end of this dream I am sitting on the side of the road and it is all wet and muddy outside. I feel terrible. A school bus pulls up and drops off a boy of around five years...he looks like my son...but he doesnt know me anymore.


Parents. Please go home now. I used to get offended by folks who would tell me I was wrong for leaving. I should have home bummed it in Visalia and been with my boy(who is living with my mother who kicked me out). I havent seen my son, aside from photos, since july. My mom got into some trouble with the state and I cannot get my son back untill she is off state supervision. I have an apartment and a job....but I dont have my boy. 

Go back home before something unexpected keeps you and your baby apart.


----------



## JahDucky (Feb 24, 2010)

I woke up in tears this morning and knew I had to get this out to all the parents who are on the road and away from their children. I dont want you to hurt like I do.


----------

